# Photos of Wonderfest entries by HT Members



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Rob P. said:


> Yes!... In fact I would like to see everyones models entered from HT members. Any chance of starting a new thread for members Wonderfest entries, and how they did?
> 
> Rob


As per Rob P's request, any HobbyTalk members who went to Wonderfest and entered the contest please post photos of your kits here.

~RK~


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, I'll start:

IT!! Terror from Beyond Space by XO-Facto.










Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde by Moebius.










Alien with Egg by Halcyon.










Superman by Revell










These are the four kits I entered in the contest and not one of them was awarded a medal.
The competition was very tough.

~RK~


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank You Roy! The models you took look great, competition must have been very tough indeed! BTW I followed your IT! build thread with great interest sometime back. Its one of only two complete resin kits that I have in the stash to build still pile. I was shocked to see an unbuilt one in a photo posted elsewhere of dealer tables with $150.00 on it! Glad I bought it when I did, and still have your thread marked for the time I get to IT! 

Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Rob P. said:


> The models you took look great, competition must have been very tough indeed!


Actually, there is no competition.
The kits are not judged against the other entries.
Each and every kit is judged upon it's own merits.

As soon as I get my pics done, I'll post the 11 I took, as well as my daughter's two.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I entered my Zombietle:



















And my "Casketball Bones":



















And finally my Giant Insect:










I still need to take better photos of the Giant Insect. But it did win a silver award!

Tory


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I took 4 entries this year:


*Godzillasaurus*


*It's Alive!*


*Triceratops*


*Red Son *(took a Silver)

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice entries, all, enjoying seeing them.

Why, oh why, did Revell put that head on Superman?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I hear ya Chris. It's absolutely horrible and has no detail.

I wish Tom Parker would sculpt a replacement head (hint-hint).

This one floored me.


When you looked at it straight on - it became 2D!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Ok, got my pics up.

Here is what I entered.

My Bob and Kathy kit.
and my Cave Dweller behind it.


Kogar


My two Iron Maiden Eddie busts


My two Godzilla busts (1954 & 1964)


Singing Pumkins and Psycho Santa


Godzilla gear shift knob


Doctor Strange. Converted from an Aurora cromagnon man.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

And these 2 are my daughter's kits.



Not bad, considering she didn't start on them until after she graduated college a couple weeks before the show.
The batzilla was actually started when we arrived on Thursday.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Tay,
Loved the Godzilla busts!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks. I scored those last year at the show. They were so nice they had to hit the bench imediately.
I was hoping to snag some more of those this year, but he didn't seem to have any kits 
Just a bunch of Japanese toys.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank you to all who have posted pics! All of these look fantastic and its great to see that so many modelers get to experience such a great venue for the hobby!

Rob


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I took 3.......


----------

